# Ms. Susie update



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I sure hope your beautiful velveteen rabbit hops along with you for many, many walks to come. What a huge heart you have to take her in and care for her. Thank You!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ms. Susie is beautiful, I wish you many more walks with your special girl.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Congrats to you and your sweetie pie for 2 good years  I hope you have many more!
It is lovely you opened your heart and home for the sick older gal.
Not many would have the stamina for such a thing.

Lol. Did I read your signature correct, "9" ?
As in dogs?
Lol. I need pictures.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I hope you have many more lovely days remaining to enjoy your walks.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a sweet face. So glad to hear she is doing so well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ms. Susie*



jealous1 said:


> This past Sunday we celebrated Ms. Susie's two-year anniversary with us. Never when she came to us did we ever imagine we would have as much time with her as we have and feel so blessed to still have her here with us. Susie came to us HW positive, bad back and terrible left hip, deaf, and had a pretty rough coat. Her heartworms were treated with the slow kill method and she is now HW-, her back and hips are treated with laser therapy & chiro, as well as now receiving adequan injections, and her coat is soooo soft--my little velveteen rabbit :smooch: We've had a roller coaster ride the past several months with her refusing to eat for a while before I can find something else to tempt her--right now we're on the upside of that coaster (knock, knock) and she still insists on going on our walks with us, albeit at her own pace. We really love our little girl--she has given us so much in return for bringing her into our home--sure wish we had known her when she was younger


Happy Anniversary to Ms. Susie and you!! Hope you have many more years to love each other!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What a heartwarming story, so glad you found one another and that you have many more precious times together.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Ms Susie is all heart...bless both of you.


Pete & Woody


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Ms. Susie is beautiful! Thanks for sharing that picture with us.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Your post warms my heart and makes me smile. Ms. Susie is a little beauty and I'm so glad she has a wonderful home with you.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a lovely girl your Susie is! Bless you both and may you have much more time together.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy 2 years together with Miss Susie!!!


----------

